# Battle scars



## Jstew (Apr 2, 2013)

I try to handle my monitor as often as possible and cutting her nails is out of the question because she likes to grab fish and I don't want to make it any harder on her but it seems like I can't go Nywhere now adays without looking like I've been wrestling barbed wire.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

The only thing I can think of is use a towel for her to sit on your lap.i routinely use one for niles ( my tegu) i call it his "blankie ." Haha


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 2, 2013)

Also, wearing a long sleeved shirt or hoodie helps when lizard wrangling.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Apr 2, 2013)

_Welcome to the world of handling big lizards. Sometimes my arms look like I'm suicidal or cut myself. Clipping or grinding their nails help if you know how. Also placing bricks or large rocks in the enclosure can help ware them down._


----------



## Dubya (Apr 2, 2013)

Try, when the lizard is cold, wrapping the entire lizard on a towel with just the leg that you want to trim sticking out.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

He didn't want clipped nails because it likes to grab fish with them, thus the problem.


----------



## Jstew (Apr 2, 2013)

Yeah I've done nails a few times in my day that's no issue and of course it's my hands that get the worst of it as she uses them for a launching pad but hey, love hurts.


----------



## KritterKeeper (Apr 2, 2013)

Are you talking about the roughneck? Hows she doin?


----------



## Dubya (Apr 2, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> He didn't want clipped nails because it likes to grab fish with them, thus the problem.



Oh, sorry, my reading comprehension short circuited for a second :-/.


----------



## psychocircus91 (Apr 2, 2013)

Jstew said:


> I try to handle my monitor as often as possible and cutting her nails is out of the question because she likes to grab fish and I don't want to make it any harder on her but it seems like I can't go Nywhere now adays without looking like I've been wrestling barbed wire.



Wear those scars proudly! But yeah towels, hoodies, blankets, gloves. all good ideas.



Dubya said:


> BatGirl1 said:
> 
> 
> > He didn't want clipped nails because it likes to grab fish with them, thus the problem.
> ...


----------



## Dubya (Apr 2, 2013)

Belial. Ya gotta love Belial.


----------

